# Electric Smoker Question



## GeorgeC (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 30" masterbuilt electric smoker and for the life of me I cannot get a good smoke flavor on anything I have tried. I have used apple, maple, and cherry chips. The temp will only go to 275, I am not sure what to do


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to DC George....Sorry to hear about your problem....You may find answers/ideas HERE and I would suggest you trying some Hickory wood...It has a little more pronounced smoke flavor....

Good Luck and Have Fun!!!


----------



## blocksnboards (Mar 18, 2009)

George 
I find with my electric smoker(not the same brand) that it is hard to get the temp up when it is cold outside. Works great in warm weather but during winter not so good


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 18, 2009)

You could also try Hickory chips.Alder wood also has a strong flavor
With my smoker I have to use a specific kind of wood chips *Luhr-Jensen brand.It's shredded not chopped or large chunks.

If you still have the problem getting it to temp try using an insulated jacket and wrap it around the entire smoker.It will help to maintain a consistent temp while your smoking.
I use mine in the winter it really does it's job.


Munky.


----------

